# All drivers should be limited to 600 dollars a month



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

I think all people should be limited to 600 dollars a month on the Uber platform. Also must show proof of health insurance. This way everyone will know we are not employees.


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

delornick94 said:


> View attachment 503635


Lol $600 a month? The homeless make more than that.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

AB5 said:


> I think all people should be limited to 600 dollars a month on the Uber platform. Also must show proof of health insurance. This way everyone will know *we* are not employees.


We?


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> Lol $600 a month? The homeless make more than that.


It is a side hustle. Not a job right


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

AB5 said:


> I think all people should be limited to 600 dollars a month on the Uber platform. Also must show proof of health insurance. This way everyone will know we are not employees.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

AB5 said:


> I think all people should be limited to 600 dollars a month on the Uber platform. Also must show proof of health insurance. This way everyone will know we are not employees.


How about you drive as much as you want to, and I'll drive as much as I want. We both stay out of each other's business, as well as the decisions other drivers make for themselves.


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

delornick94 said:


> View attachment 503635


It is a side hustle right? You don't work for Uber. So keep Uber in business and protect there business model.



doyousensehumor said:


> How about you drive as much as you want to, and I'll drive as much as I want. We both stay out of each other's business, as well as the decisions other drivers make for themselves.


How about we make this a side hustle and not a full time job. That way we are not employees

Limit driving income to 600 a month and keep Uber in business!!!! Win win for everyone. It is a side hustle.


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

AB5 said:


> It is a side hustle right? You don't work for Uber. So keep Uber in business and protect there business model.
> 
> 
> How about we make this a side hustle and not a full time job. That way we are not employees


Its a side hustle yes.

But I've done more then $600 a week, working after my 9 to 5.

Why would I limit myself? When there is much more I can do &#129300;

Seems lazy and unproductive


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

delornick94 said:


> Its a side hustle yes.
> 
> But I've done more then $600 a week, working after my 9 to 5.
> 
> ...


 It is a side hustle. Work your real job for more money. This should be limited to 600 a month so everyone that uses it is forced to have a real job or income. No more sleeping in the car or be on the App 60 hours a week. Keep it a side hustle


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

don't feed the troll.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

SHalester said:


> don't feed the troll.


Go to the airport and pick up rides. I sure you make 1500 a week driving and get 20 dollar tips. This is a side hustle


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

What happens if I make $601?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

AB5 said:


> I think all people should be limited to 600 dollars a month on the Uber platform. Also must show proof of health insurance. This way everyone will know we are not employees.


I think all trolls should have their laptops thrown into the ocean like frisbees!


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

mch said:


> I think all trolls should have their laptops thrown into the ocean like frisbees!


You're like the troll slayer.

Dont hear from you the whole day. Then a troll comes and you appear


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

AB5 said:


> I sure you make 1500 a week driving


oh boy. where to begin. The possibility of me making (I assume you meant gross?) $1500 in a week is exactly zero. The possibility of me using the airport beyond drop offs is, again, exactly zero.

oh, feed the troll. it's fun.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

mch said:


> I think all trolls should have their laptops thrown into the ocean like frisbees!


We would miss them. &#127754;


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Hold on guys, if we were capped at 600 we'd have plenty of time to go serfing. Think before you type.


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

Illini said:


> What happens if I make $601?


The App would be frozen until next month like Ebay sales. Side hustle


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

AB5 said:


> I think all people should be limited to 600 dollars a month on the Uber platform. Also must show proof of health insurance. This way everyone will know we are not employees.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

AB5 said:


> The App would be frozen until next month like Ebay sales. Side hustle


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

AB5 said:


> I think all people should be limited to 600 dollars a month on the Uber platform. Also must show proof of health insurance. This way everyone will know we are not employees.


What?!? stupid. I have a full-time job with health insurance. I do uber on the side. even limited now I take in $450 in 15 hours on the weekend in Boston. Good for me. Too Bad for you.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)




----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

If I made $600 a month I would lose all my friends.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

AB5 said:


> I think all people should be limited to 600 dollars a month on the Uber platform. Also must show proof of health insurance. This way everyone will know we are not employees.


Stupid people say stupid things.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

AB5 said:


> It is a side hustle. Work your real job for more money. This should be limited to 600 a month so everyone that uses it is forced to have a real job or income. No more sleeping in the car or be on the App 60 hours a week. Keep it a side hustle


When I was driving, I did a 70 hour week. That was my choice. My reality. And that's what Uber wanted. That's what many of the drivers want. I don't quite understand this self limiting dream of yours. Are you sick and tired of all the freedom in your life? Do you think it would somehow help Uber? Ebay does practice throttling, however, a few percent of sellers clear 1 million a year. A friend of mine clears 100k. Uber has very little in common with ebay. Since when does ebay "freeze" your account? Who benefits from keeping Uber a side hustle? Or are you just trying to stifle the competition? Or are you just one of those disgruntled uber drivers who wants to dictate the definition of "real job" for the rest of us. I think you're setting yourself up for a whole lotta frustration.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Veal66 said:


> What?!? stupid. I have a full-time job with health insurance. I do uber on the side. even limited now I take in $450 in 15 hours on the weekend in Boston. Good for me. Too Bad for you.


Opus, I completely agree.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)




----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

Uber is a Side Hustle. Not a real job right? To make sure your not employees Uber should limit income to 600 a month. Go do something else to make more money. The limit will stop AB5.



RideShare_Hustler said:


> View attachment 503651


Mao is on Chinese money


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

AB5 said:


> Uber is a Side Hustle. Not a real job right? To make sure your not employees Uber should limit income to 600 a month. Go do something else to make more money. The limit will stop AB5.
> 
> 
> Mao is on Chinese money


Did you buy up 51% of the shares?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Illini said:


> What happens if I make $601?


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> How about you drive as much as you want to, and I'll drive as much as I want. We both stay out of each other's business, as well as the decisions other drivers make for themselves.


thats the way it is now, but the democons want to change it...


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

AB5 said:


> It is a side hustle. Work your real job for more money. This should be limited to 600 a month so everyone that uses it is forced to have a real job or income. No more sleeping in the car or be on the App 60 hours a week. Keep it a side hustle


I vote that we name you the biggest loser on UPdotnet does any one second it?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

This troll is on repeat mode.

Every response= side hustle

Notice I didn’t put a period at the end of side hustle to highlight the OP’s illiteracy.

I don’t mind feeding into a troll but atleast a smart one. This one posts messages like a 10 year old sends texts.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

AB5 said:


> I think all people should be limited to 600 dollars a month on the Uber platform. Also must show proof of health insurance. This way everyone will know we are not employees.


Wow that is just stupid. You can't do $600 a month so you want to bring everyone else down to your miserable level. I don't know if that is pathetic or just plain sad. I easily do $600 over 3 nights each week.

Nobody wants to make less so people like you can gleefully make chump change over an entire month.


----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

AB5 said:


> Uber is a Side Hustle. Not a real job right? To make sure your not employees Uber should limit income to 600 a month. Go do something else to make more money. The limit will stop AB5.
> 
> 
> Mao is on Chinese money


The amount of time you work or the amount of money you make has nothing to do with if you are considered an employee or not.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Uber is the one who said side hustle. Hustles are just that
Wanna hustle a little? do that..
Some people wanna hustle alot
then they can do that ...
Op hustle seems to wearing 3 socks.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

AB5 said:


> I think all people should be limited to 600 dollars a month on the Uber platform. Also must show proof of health insurance. This way everyone will know we are not employees.


 Then pay my bills!!


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

AB5 said:


> I think all people should be limited to 600 dollars a month on the Uber platform. Also must show proof of health insurance. This way everyone will know we are not employees.


AB5- where do I begin?

I have to admit that I don't want to read through all your other posts to see if you have a tendency to say illogical things just to spice up the comments on this site. Someone else on this thread used the word "troll" to describe you. Gotta say I am suspicious...

Can you give specific calculations indicating how you came up with $600 a month. It seems like $600/week would be much closer to reality.

Also, you aren't accounting for the cost of living. $600 in Dallas will buy a lot more than in San Francisco, New York
City or Honolulu.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

IRME4EVER said:


> Then pay my bills!!


But after my bills are paid I'd still like some disposable income


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 503638


STINKING BAIT

AS WELL AS THE HANDS OF THE DISPERSOR OF AFOREMENTIONED BAIT.



UbaBrah said:


> Hold on guys, if we were capped at 600 we'd have plenty of time to go serfing. Think before you type.


Yup . . ." Serfing"
Not Surfing.

More time to Grovel before Feudal Lords.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> Lol $600 a month? The homeless make more than that.


600 Gros then after expenses minus 2000


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> AB5- where do I begin?
> 
> I have to admit that I don't want to read through all your other posts to see if you have a tendency to say illogical things just to spice up the comments on this site. Someone else on this thread used the word "troll" to describe you. Gotta say I am suspicious...


He doesn't say illogical things just idiotic things. He's mad he can't hack it out on the roads and thinks everyone is better off making just minimum wage before deductions. For him that would be a raise! Since most other than a few other minimum wage shills laugh at his tripe he just blabbers now about surfs and how nobody cares about their own selfish greed instead of his own selfish greed.


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

How bout you limit yourself to $600 a month. While your at it, why don't you limit yourself to zero posts a month here....



AB5 said:


> I think all people should be limited to 600 dollars a month on the Uber platform. Also must show proof of health insurance. This way everyone will know we are not employees.


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> AB5- where do I begin?
> 
> I have to admit that I don't want to read through all your other posts to see if you have a tendency to say illogical things just to spice up the comments on this site. Someone else on this thread used the word "troll" to describe you. Gotta say I am suspicious...
> 
> ...


Over 600 a month would make gainfully employed by SSA standard s.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

AB5 said:


> Over 600 a month would make gainfully employed by SSA standard s.


ssa standards for disability


----------



## UberPete1911 (Aug 10, 2017)

AB5 said:


> I think all people should be limited to 600 dollars a month on the Uber platform. Also must show proof of health insurance. This way everyone will know we are not employees.


Ohhh man... What are you pouring in your fukken coffee?

1. Bleach
2. Hydroxychloroquine
3. Florida's tap water
4. Turpentine
5. Convalesent plasma
6. Musky essence of Trump

...just stop man.  :laugh:&#128579;


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Illini said:


> What happens if I make $601?


Then you would have to be eliminated.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 503676


I would pay the Extra Dollar just For That !


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

AB5 said:


> I think all people should be limited to 600 dollars a month on the Uber platform. Also must show proof of health insurance. This way everyone will know we are not employees.


Since the minority of full time Uber drivers account for the majority of Uber rides given your plan would put them out of business. I like it.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

AB5 said:


> It is a side hustle. Not a job right


Drivers putting in 50+ hours each week providing rides wouldn't label it a "side hustle."


----------

